# went to track tonight(time slip inside)



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

I faired real well, I think. I ran a 10.010 , 9.991 times was getting
better as the temp came down. I made it to the top 8 then top 4
ran this gutted hatch(not stock) and was eliminated my fastest
trap of the night was 74.26 mph.


My best time of the night.

.682 -----reaction
2.301-----60ft
6.438-----330ft
9.321---ET @ 594ft
9.959----1/8 ET
70.53 MPH


----------



## kat240 (Jul 17, 2003)

hey, i went to the track with a few buddies today too ! You did really well, congrats


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Thanks, How did you do?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

not too bad, I think the fastest 1/8th times I've seen in stock specs are 9.5-9.7, but you also ran in the middle of the summer which butchers your times. Gotta work on your launch tho 
Motor mounts will REALLY help the launch


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

that car ran a 9.0 @ 82? talk about mad spinnage. that mph is good for a low to mid 8


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *that car ran a 9.0 @ 82? talk about mad spinnage. that mph is good for a low to mid 8 *


His times was as follows


.982-----reaction
2.268----60ft
6.001---330ft
[email protected]
9.069----ET 1/8
82.01-------1/8 MPH


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

looks good !


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nice runs man. I saw a fully bolted spec with all nismo stuff pull a 9.6....so I think you're ahead of the game, or at least getting the launch down


----------

